# lower clear creek carnage



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Lost everything... Boat (with throw bag and dry bag attached inside), and paddle with poggies, on lower clear creek. Boat is pinned above the dam, and looks like it will be stuck there for a while until the water comes down. If it flushes down, please let me know. I miss my poggies more than the boat (blue ez), so please call if you find a paddle.

Thanks
Jennifer
303-912-9667


----------

